

Coding Horror: Yes, But What Have You *Done*? - horatio05
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/000809.html

======
horatio05
Damn, this makes me want to code right now... but I will read some YC posts
first :-). It's good to get a good inspirational kick in the rump now and then
though.

